# Tavira



## lyn.sleigh

We are planning to buy a static caravan near Tavira, on a site, while everything looks lovely when i research the area and we are planning a trip before we do anything, it would be great if anyone has experience of the area. 

Lyn


----------



## Frank Wilson

We stay near Tavira Lyn, where exactly is your static to be?

Frank.


----------



## lyn.sleigh

Frank Wilson said:


> We stay near Tavira Lyn, where exactly is your static to be?
> 
> Frank.


Hi Frank
There are two sites we are interested in;
1. Cabanas de Tavira 
2. Vila real de santo Antonio

Any information you have would be great.
Lyn


----------



## Frank Wilson

lyn.sleigh said:


> Hi Frank
> There are two sites we are interested in;
> 1. Cabanas de Tavira
> 2. Vila real de santo Antonio
> 
> Any information you have would be great.
> Lyn


Lyn.

We can see the one at Cabanas from our apartment balcony. I did notice some statics there last time I was out. (We aren't living there yet, still saving)

I have been to the park and it has a pool, cafeteria / bar and mini market etc. It is very close to the railway station but the downfall maybe where I saw the statics was right next to the railway lines. However they may just be there for storage until someone buys one then they may get moved onto the site. I can't comment on that as I don't know.

The site has controlled entry from what I have seen you need a "blipper" to get in so should be fairly safe and secure.

Position wise it is excellent as it is midway between Conciecao at the top of the street and Cabanas at the bottom of the street. Conciecao is quiet but has shops / bars etc. Cabanas is a lot busier as it is where the beach and the prom etc is. In saying that Cabanas is only really busy for about three months and even then if you come one street back from the front it is quiet.

We bought in Conciecao about seven years ago and still really enjoy the place. I have to say a static was not something we gave thought to at the time but have to say in hindsight it looks a damm good idea. (especially with the way house prices have steadied / fallen depending on how you look at it)

I have been to Vila Real a few times but do not know anything about the site there so can't comment. Vila Real is definately a bigger / more busy place than Cabanas so may offer more entertainment and of course you can get the ferry across to Spain from there. However the site may be out of town so you would need someone more qualified than me to speak for Vila real.

If you have any more questions about Cabanas please feel free to ask.

Hope all works out well

Frank.


----------



## lyn.sleigh

Hi Frank

The info is really useful, thank you. I get the impression from the sales bumph that the site is either fairly new or under gone a major update. they did mention the closeness of the station, i don't suppose you know the frequency of trains, high speed, local, or if they have the huge goods trains going through throughout the night? The area sounds perfect otherwise.

We decided on static caravan rather than buying because of property values, the newer vans have all the home comforts and if we wish we can get it transported to other sites or turn it into a holiday rental, we can live in it 12 months if we wish for under 300 euro a month, plus minimal bills, car parking & no issues with security all leading hopefully to a relaxing life with some sunshine.

Lyn


----------



## Frank Wilson

lyn.sleigh said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> The info is really useful, thank you. I get the impression from the sales bumph that the site is either fairly new or under gone a major update. they did mention the closeness of the station, i don't suppose you know the frequency of trains, high speed, local, or if they have the huge goods trains going through throughout the night? The area sounds perfect otherwise.
> 
> We decided on static caravan rather than buying because of property values, the newer vans have all the home comforts and if we wish we can get it transported to other sites or turn it into a holiday rental, we can live in it 12 months if we wish for under 300 euro a month, plus minimal bills, car parking & no issues with security all leading hopefully to a relaxing life with some sunshine.
> 
> Lyn


Lyn.

The site has been open less than five years (on Google earth it is just wasteland so the picture is pre development) The trains are local and two per hour at max and they don't run through the night as we would hear them from where we are.

They have actually built a row of really nice town houses which back directly on to the railway line and they have all sold so it would not appear to be a problem. We hear the trains from where we are if sat on balcony and it is not a problem.

If somebody with more computer nous could tell me how to capture a frame from Google earth I could show you the exact location of the park, sadly my computer knowledge does not stretch that far.

If you go to there website there is a tab for locality.

.::Camping Ria Formosa::. Home

Cheers

Frank.


----------



## lyn.sleigh

Hi Frank
Thank you. That is such a relief about the Trains. The info about the site only seems to cover touring Caravan, tents etc, do you know if they have the extended to accomodate static caravans ? i have been onto google earth and found the area the site is on but it hasn't been updated since 2004.
Lyn


----------



## golf04

Lyn have you looked at Calico Park in Tavira? They have a website or look at Carefree Lifestyle. I researched there and Quinta Do Mouricao near Algoz where I eventually purchased.


----------



## anapedrosa

lyn.sleigh said:


> Hi Frank
> Thank you. That is such a relief about the Trains. The info about the site only seems to cover touring Caravan, tents etc, do you know if they have the extended to accomodate static caravans ? i have been onto google earth and found the area the site is on but it hasn't been updated since 2004.
> Lyn


Lyn, You may want to try bing.com for maps, I've found that their Portugal maps are more recent.


----------



## Frank Wilson

Lyn.

I am thinking the static vans is something new as this year was the first time we had seen them. I am back out there in October so will have a nosy for you if you haven't been prior to then if you wish.

Frank.


----------



## lyn.sleigh

golf04 said:


> Lyn have you looked at Calico Park in Tavira? They have a website or look at Carefree Lifestyle. I researched there and Quinta Do Mouricao near Algoz where I eventually purchased.



no i haven't but i certainly will and thank you.

lyn


----------



## lyn.sleigh

Frank Wilson said:


> Lyn.
> 
> I am thinking the static vans is something new as this year was the first time we had seen them. I am back out there in October so will have a nosy for you if you haven't been prior to then if you wish.
> 
> Frank.


Yes please, we are hoping to get out there october, november time if we can.

thanks

Lyn


----------



## rbd421

Hi Lyn

I am new to the site and this is my first post! My partner and I are thinking about buying a static home next year in Cabanas at the caravan park. Did you go ahead and buy one there? We went to Cabanas last September and loved it. Been three times to Portugal in the past year. Any advice would be great. 

We probably will be looking to buy and use initially as a holiday home but hope to move over there if we can find either jobs or open a small business.



Di


----------



## notlongnow

Look carefully at the groundrent cost - there is so much rental property available that you will likely be able to find a modern apartment on long term rental for not much more. I would personally far rather have that than a caravan #justsaying


----------



## Sueras

Golf04 hello,
I'm going to look at mobile home on your site on 27/28 of this month,are you happy on that site.
Are there any shops etc within walking distance.
Susan


----------



## Geoffrey77

golf04 said:


> Lyn have you looked at Calico Park in Tavira? They have a website or look at Carefree Lifestyle. I researched there and Quinta Do Mouricao near Algoz where I eventually purchased.


Hi, good morning Golf 04, I wonder if you can help me please if you still live on the park in Mouricao.
I am thinking of relocating there and could do with some advice on the pro's and con's of the site.
Kind regards
Geoff


----------



## Diddion

*Just a query...*

This kind of home is not on my personal agenda, but the thread interests me. I just wondered whether there is a danger of falling foul of unscrupulous site owners, as has happened in the UK. Can they, for example insist on unreasonable fees for moving away, insist that they have the right to repurchase a home when you leave, insist that homes over a certain age must be replaced, and so on?


----------



## Geoffrey77

I believe most licensed parks are fine and explain the exit choices which will be in any contract


----------

